# roots? what roots?



## biothanasis (Feb 13, 2013)

Hello all,

I am going to receive a Paph niveum x wenshanense that has no roots at all.
But it seems to have a new growth emerging.
I haven't received it so far, but I will get it in the following days.

Do you have any suggestions on how to help it grow new roots
TYIA!!!!


----------



## gonewild (Feb 13, 2013)

Does it not have roots because they rotted off or did the break off?


----------



## wjs2nd (Feb 13, 2013)

Sphag and bag. Keeps the plant moist and promotes root growth.


----------



## orchidgirl510 (Feb 13, 2013)

I have two phals that have no roots  I potted them in small plastic pots the moss is tight and I am trying to keep them warm,but that is phals I am trying to keep the roots on my paph


----------



## Secundino (Feb 13, 2013)

Find a _Salix_-tree, cut a few twigs into 2cm pieces and water them for a few days. With this water you can wet the plants in the bag. I've got new root-growth with this method, any kelp-product would do as well, if you can get it at your place. But be careful, there should be no rot!
Patience and luck!


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 14, 2013)

Thank you all for your replies and info.

Gonewild, I think because of rot, but I will be more sure when I get the plant in my hands.


----------



## Marc (Feb 14, 2013)

Secundino said:


> Find a _Salix_-tree, cut a few twigs into 2cm pieces and water them for a few days. With this water you can wet the plants in the bag. I've got new root-growth with this method, any kelp-product would do as well, if you can get it at your place. But be careful, there should be no rot!
> Patience and luck!



Just to get things straight, you cut a piece of Salix into short pieces and soak these in water for a few days. This same water is then used to water the rootless plants?

I've never heard of this before, cleary you had succes with it but may I ask how you discovered this method?


----------



## Secundino (Feb 14, 2013)

Oh... lost it all, here it is again:

Yes, you can dilute it, I used a amount of one or two cups ninja in 5 l sprayer...

Most have a pic somewhere... To me it is old household-wisdom, but there are a few pages in internet if you search willow tea or willow bark tea, I think there was a thread in orchidboard as well, I remembered this method some weeks ago when I got a few Phal. species and had casually willow-twigs at home (baskets for orchids) and a week after mounting I soaked them thoroughly in this 'tea'. Has a strange medicinal odour... and the effect was immediate. The plants came from germany, so it might have been an effect of the difference in light and temperatures as well, our winter is a kind of spring... sometimes. But other plants reacted as well, so I think, the IBA contained in the tea could have done its part.
Normally I wouldn't use fertilizer or rooting products during dormancy or in real winter conditions. But to awaken a plant that has lost roots and no pbulbs, that could work.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 14, 2013)

Interesting, never heard of that one. I would definitely use sphagum or similar moss in the media.


----------



## gonewild (Feb 14, 2013)

If the roots were broken off it would be easier to grow new roots.
Since the roots rotted (or died without rot) that means the plant is in a weakened condition from even before it lost the roots.

It is very difficult to bring back a paph from this condition but try.
You'll get all kinds of advice about the best medias and substances to use and any of them can work. The main criteria for you is to keep the foliage alive and not let it decline. Since the plant has no roots you must provide moisture and nutrients to the leaves. 

The best way is to provide the plant a 100% humid environment with moist media. Put it in a bag, mist it or what ever you can come up with... all provide the same environment goal of humidity.

I don't think the type media has a lot to do with the plants starting new roots. The moisture content of the media does however, you want it moist but not wet.

Make sure the plant is absolutely solid in contact with whatever media you use. The base of the plant does not want to move around at the contact point where the new roots will form.

I have had about equal results between sphag, leca, perlite, ect.

The use of hormones may or may not generate roots from tissue that had roots that rotted. If you want to use hormones use a strength strong enough to induce roots... at least 2000ppm. IBA is the safest hormone because it causes less bad reactions to plants. (some species are allergic to certain hormones) Organic teas don't have enough hormone concentration to depend on so if you want hormones use something like Hormex. But be aware that applying root inducing hormones to roots may cause negative results.

The important part is to keep the plant in the best environment that allows the existing leaves to survive long enough to support new root growth.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 14, 2013)

the cut up willow method has been used for making a home-made sort of rooting compound since many willows are very prolific rooters from stems etc; if you can get rooting compounds from any source it would probably help


----------



## Jim734 (Feb 14, 2013)

salix twig?? sounds like take 2 aspirins. from Wikipedia:

"The leaves and bark of the willow tree have been mentioned in ancient texts from Assyria, Sumer and Egypt as a remedy for aches and fever, and the Ancient Greek physician Hippocrates wrote about its medicinal properties in the fifth century BC. Native Americans across the Americas relied on it as a staple of their medical treatments. It temporarily relieves headache, stomachache, and other body pain. Salicin is metabolized into salicylic acid in the human body, which is a precursor of aspirin."


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 14, 2013)

Very interesting info!!!

Thank you very much!


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 14, 2013)

does rooting powder work on paphs??


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 14, 2013)

I found this about willow rooting tea:
http://www.ehow.com/how_4905464_wil...oQFjAA&usg=AFQjCNGF890Lqvjl7mkn1hobRW1BrJgrog


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 15, 2013)

Interesting but I would assume that most biologically active substances would be inactivated by "medium-high" heat for 20mins. eg - Most vitamins from vegetables are degraded by cooking, for example.


----------



## Secundino (Feb 15, 2013)

Don't think that heating is a good idea. But you find more answer even in st, use the search, there are a few threads concerning willow water, aspirin, salicilates! Next time I've Cymbidium back bulbs I'll try it on them, too. 
Willow twigs make a good 'wood' for baskets, too. Up to now I've no caterpillars, bugs mining the twigs; and: the twigs, as ageing, get a nice maroon-red.


----------

